# Sores under dogs jaw......any ideas??



## Murphy Moo (13 January 2013)

Hi all....
I have a black Labrador who has developed 3 small sores under his jaw. One is a little red, looks a bit like a human cold sore. Noticed them about a week ago and I'm now thinking a trip to the vets is in order.... His diet and routine etc has not changed.

Anyone have any idea what they could be?


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 January 2013)

As long as you can rule out rubbing by a Halti or something similar then a vet visit is recommended, it could be ringworm or a host of things but only a vet can tell you for sure. Let us know how you get on and what the vet thinks it is.


----------



## suzysparkle (13 January 2013)

One of my Mum's labs had something similar. He had them when he was about 2 and the vet said it was kind of like human acne. They weren't treated and went away on their own after a while. Worth getting checked out though.


----------



## NeverSayNever (13 January 2013)

is it lip fold dermatitis ? (have a google)

try some sudocreme but dont let him lick it off


----------



## missmatch (13 January 2013)

We had this with our lab and it turned out to be caused by her plastic water bowl! Bought her a ceramic one and used sudocrem and she was fine. You could also try hypocare, I am finding that brilliant for all sorts at the minute x


----------



## Richie (14 January 2013)

It is most likely a localised skin infection.

Worth taking to your vet.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2013)

Do you use a halti?

Alec.


----------



## Murphy Moo (16 January 2013)

Thanks for all your replies....definitely not halti related, have applied sudocrem for the last couple of days, slight improvement, but if not much better by the end of the week, I'll be booking him in to see Mr Vet.

Thanks again


----------



## noodle_ (16 January 2013)

what about a certain plant/new walk?


possibility?



mine has (one of) marks all over her face.......from where she has been fighting with the puppy


----------

